# تشغيل المعادن بالقطع



## ahmedzhelmy (4 أكتوبر 2009)

تمهيد :
صممت آلات وماكينات قطع المعادن وجميـع آلات وماكينات الإنتاج المختلفة لتخفيض المجهود البشرى ، ولرفع كفاءة وجودة الإنتاج مع خفض نفقاته.
تستخدم ماكينات الخراطة ـ الفرايز ـ المقاشط ـ المثاقب ـ آلات التخليق ـ آلات التجليخ .. للحصول على مشغولات ذات أسطح أسطوانية ـ مستوية ـ مخروطية ـ مسننة .. بدرجة الخشونة أو النعومة المطلوبة، وذلك عن طريق إزالة طبقات من معدن القطعة المراد تشغيلها على هيئة رايش، لأجل الحصول على المنتج بالشكل والقياس المطلوب، حيث تتحقق الدقة العالية للمشغولات التي يتم تصنيعها بهذا الأسلوب بالمقارنة بإنتاج التشغيل اليدوي.
يتناول هذا الباب القطع بالآلات القاطعة اليدوية والميكانيكية المختلفة الاستخدام مع عرض زوايا كل منها (الشكل الهندسي للحد القاطع)، حيث يتعرض لعمليات القطع بالعدد اليدوية والميكانيكية مثل التأجين ـ النشر ـ البرادة اليدوية ـ والبرادة باستخدام ماكينات البرادة ـ الكشط ـ الثقب ـ التخويش ـ البرغلة ـ الكشط باستخدام المقاشط النطاحة والرأسية والعربية ـ الخراطة باستخدام المخرطة الأفقية العامة ـ التفريز باستخدام الفرايز الأفقية والفريزة الرأسية والفريزة العامة) ـ التجليخ وأحجار التجليخ المستخدمة للعمليات المختلفة ، وحبيبات أقراض التجليخ والمواد الرابطة وطرق تثبيت وإختبار أقراص التجليخ.
ويتعرض للمواد المستخدمة للعدد القاطعة المختلفة ، وأسس عمليات القطع (سرعة القطع ـ مقدار التغذية ـ عمق القطع) ومواصفات وأسلوب عمل كل من هذه الآلات والماكينات.


----------



## اسامة القاسى (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zamalkawi (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*معذرة ولكن من الذي نقل هذا الموضوع من الهندسة الميكانيكية - عام إلى تشكيل وتشغيل الألواح المعدنية؟؟
منذ متى ينتمي تشغيل المعادن إلى **تشكيل وتشغيل الألواح المعدنية؟؟*
* إذا كنتم أخطأتم في هيكلة قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية، فلم تضعوا ساحة خاصة بهندسة الإنتاج فهذه مشكلتكم
وإلى أن تصلحوا هذا الخطأ فلا توجد أي ساحة في القسم مناسبة لهذا الموضوع إلا الهندسة الميكانيكية - عام*


----------



## مهندس محمد 2 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 أكتوبر 2009)

zamalkawi قال:


> *معذرة ولكن من الذي نقل هذا الموضوع من الهندسة الميكانيكية - عام إلى تشكيل وتشغيل الألواح المعدنية؟؟
> منذ متى ينتمي تشغيل المعادن إلى **تشكيل وتشغيل الألواح المعدنية؟؟*
> * إذا كنتم أخطأتم في هيكلة قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية، فلم تضعوا ساحة خاصة بهندسة الإنتاج فهذه مشكلتكم
> وإلى أن تصلحوا هذا الخطأ فلا توجد أي ساحة في القسم مناسبة لهذا الموضوع إلا الهندسة الميكانيكية - عام*



تحية طيبة .

كلامك صحيح بلا شك .:28:
اعتقد قد حدث خطأ بنقل الموضوع الى هذا القسم .
تقبل اجمل المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا على المرور والتعليقات الطيبة العطرة 
تحياتي للجميع ،،
د.أحمد زكي​


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*أستاذي الدكتور/ أحمد زكي *​*شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع ، وشكرا على كل ما تقدم لنا *​*فأنا بصراحة أبحث في منتدى المهندسين العرب بقسم الهندسة الميكانيكية وكل الأقسام التي لها علاقة بالصناعات الميكانيكية عن موضوعات التي بإسم حضرتك فقط *​*فشرحك وأسلوبك سهل وجميل ـ بارك الله فيك .*​*ألف شكر لك*​*م.أحمد*  خيري​


----------



## khodary2222 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

زادك الله من علمه يا استاذنا 
وبارك فيك 
والف شكر لسيادتكم


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لأستاذي الدكتور أحمد زكي على هذا الجهد وعلى هذا الموضوع ، فإسلوب وشرح حضرتك سهل وجميل
بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ،،
تقبل وافر تحياتي
م.شيماء شريف


----------



## يوسف باجوري (2 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المعلومات


----------



## على هارون (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أحمد دعبس (6 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (5 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رائع .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.صلاح محمود (11 مايو 2010)

ألف شكر على هذا الموضوع ، مع تحياتي ،،
م.صلاح محمود


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## neno1043 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed90000 (17 أبريل 2011)

ا*لسلام عليكم ممكن حد يا جماعة ييبعت طريقة حساب الترس المخروطي وخطوات تصنيعة علي الفريزة*


----------



## ahmed90000 (17 أبريل 2011)

لسلام عليكم ممكن حد يا جماعة ييبعت طريقة حساب الترس المخروطي وخطوات تصنيعة علي الفريزة
يا ريت لو الدكتور احمد زكي حلمي يجيب هوه كمان علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## مواشاكس (19 أبريل 2011)

كتيب عن ماكينات التجليخ باللغة العربية او الانجيليزية لو سمحت يا بش مهندسين


----------



## husammu (5 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لمرجع الهام


----------



## حبيب (6 مايو 2011)

شكرا لهذه الجهود.وفقكم الله


----------



## mia_6877 (26 فبراير 2012)

نشكر لسيادتكم حسن تعاونكم وان شاء الله لكم الاجر والثواب


----------



## عمار المساعيد (16 أبريل 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المعلومات


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (18 أبريل 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مؤيد الرفوع (15 أغسطس 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير*​*


----------



## eng_shireen11 (30 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا لكم على الموضوع الرائع


----------

